# Is it possible to use a different audio driver? (than Soundmax)



## PawnTempest (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm currently using the soundmax audio driver that came along with my ASUS p5b deluxe motherboard and it's been hell.

Whenever I switch my speaker jack with headphones (for listening to music discreetly or playing computer games), soundmax can't detect the jack. Furthermore, I have to constantly uncheck a "front panel microphone" option in order for my mic to work (it'll re-check everytime the computer goes on standby or restarts).

The driver's updated and I can assure you it's not mechanical faults. Unless someone can help direct me in how to fix the audio problem (I can bear with the constant checkboxing for the mic), I'd rather just get a better driver if possible.

I'm assuming it has to be compatible with the motherboard. Are there any other specs I'd have to check for?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try downgrading to an older version. But you can't simply change to a "different" driver. You can only use SoundMax drivers as they are designed to support your audio chipset.


----------

